# Brute drowned out what to do??



## Ford (May 25, 2011)

Drowned out my 09 brute flushed it all how long b4 the motor locks up?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Depends on how damaged the bearings and cylinders are. 10 minutes to 2 years....but it will happen...someday..


----------



## lilman (Jul 9, 2011)

Just a question but would running diesel several times through crank case not remedy somewhat? Old timers used to do it on old carb morors


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

lilman said:


> Just a question but would running diesel several times through crank case not remedy somewhat? Old timers used to do it on old carb morors


Problem with that is that the damage has already happened, and the diesel, although will flush stuff out, will also flush more stuff through the bearings...shorten their life even more. In the old days, bearing clearance was in the 3+ thousands range. Junk could mostly get past it but today we are way less then that. Now...if you got mud or bad swamp-water in the engine, you need to try something to get the dirt out, and maybe flushing without turning the engine over is something you might want to do...but pumping something through the oil passages that will break stuff loose and carry it through bearings and precision surfaces...never a good idea....IMO...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

In the past on a SRA brute and several other atv's that myself or my buddies had I used diesel to flush the motor before I ever bothered wasting oil....diesel is much cheaper and washes away milked oil easier and faster than oil. Just remember not to start your brute with a case full of diesel, just turn it over. I've seen people start them but I wouldn't recommend doing it fo more than a few seconds just to wash things out. I just run it through several times till it starts coming out clean and then I flush the diesel out with oil once and then throw on a new filter and oil and go ride. I also use diesel to flush my front diff....the shop that pressed my bearings for me told me that considering my seals were completely trashed that the inside of my diff was best looking brute diff that he had ever seen come through his shop. He told me what ever I was doing to flush it to keep doing it! Mind you my seals had been leaking for probably 8 months before I finally decided to pull the diff...i was just being lazy, different if it was an engine seal. I probably still wouldn't have worried about it but I noticed my pinion bearing had a tiny bit of play so figured I better get a differential kit. Long story made short, diesel is a great cleaner. Doesn't mean that it will extend your engine life if you sink your bike, but it'll definitely clean it up good.


----------



## BOBANDTOBY (Aug 18, 2011)

I sunk my quad at the bottom of a river for exactly 1 month before it was safe to get out. The day I pulled it out I had it drained and running. I have been running it for a few weeks since with no problems so you may get lucky and not have any damage at all.


----------



## Impact Fab (Jul 1, 2011)

Diesel will wash all the grease out of the bearings..Marvel Mystery oil works great. Pull the plugs pour it on top of the cylinders and let it sit. Turn the motor over with a socket slowly. Mucha oil changes and seafoam in the tank. Make sure to clean out the intake around the butterfly very good and if you sunk it you may want to check the diffs for milking...


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

be sure to remove the spark plugs and i always put a little oil in the cylinder if it has to be flushed a lot,,,but run her till she goes!!!!!


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

filthyredneck said:


> In the past on a SRA brute and several other atv's that myself or my buddies had I used diesel to flush the motor before I ever bothered wasting oil....diesel is much cheaper and washes away milked oil easier and faster than oil. Just remember not to start your brute with a case full of diesel, just turn it over. I've seen people start them but I wouldn't recommend doing it fo more than a few seconds just to wash things out. I just run it through several times till it starts coming out clean and then I flush the diesel out with oil once and then throw on a new filter and oil and go ride. I also use diesel to flush my front diff....the shop that pressed my bearings for me told me that considering my seals were completely trashed that the inside of my diff was best looking brute diff that he had ever seen come through his shop. He told me what ever I was doing to flush it to keep doing it! Mind you my seals had been leaking for probably 8 months before I finally decided to pull the diff...i was just being lazy, different if it was an engine seal. I probably still wouldn't have worried about it but I noticed my pinion bearing had a tiny bit of play so figured I better get a differential kit. Long story made short, diesel is a great cleaner. Doesn't mean that it will extend your engine life if you sink your bike, but it'll definitely clean it up good.


Change oil,spark plugs, air filter and the differential oil is all I know of to consider when you drown your brute. 

Don't mean to thread jack but I will keep this in mind. FRN, do you know if it hurts the bearings in the front differential at all if you flush it every now with and then with diesel fluid? I know that these Kawie diffs aren't to be played with, just wanting to know some extra maintenance to keep the brute in top shape.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

These engines are weird.... I've never sunk mine, but i have put some SERIOUS heat to it. I feel dumb to say ths.... but i ran it with a 100% clogged radiator for 10 miles before it died to a point where it wouldn't even crank. It wouldn't idle at all. Then the rad. hoses exploded in half. I got towed home, and drained & flushed (oil slightly milked..... got hit into the river at Marengo....) Then put a new filter and new oil. The oil that came out.... 20w-50 V-Twin Mobil1 synthetic. It was brand new before Marengo (when all this happened). After, burnt and smelled like no other. Cranked right up, no problem. I actually think it's been running better. Runs super smooth and strong. By the way, it was hot enough to melt: 
1. Runoff bottle 
2. Floorboard
3. The black circle thingy on the engine :lol:
4. Dipstick
Also, the engine was still too hot to touch after it was turned off for 2 1/2 hours. 
I've never sunk a bike, but good luck to you!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Sanative said:


> These engines are weird.... I've never sunk mine, but i have put some SERIOUS heat to it. I feel dumb to say ths.... but i ran it with a 100% clogged radiator for 10 miles before it died to a point where it wouldn't even crank. It wouldn't idle at all. Then the rad. hoses exploded in half. I got towed home, and drained & flushed (oil slightly milked..... got hit into the river at Marengo....) Then put a new filter and new oil. The oil that came out.... 20w-50 V-Twin Mobil1 synthetic. It was brand new before Marengo (when all this happened). After, burnt and smelled like no other. Cranked right up, no problem. I actually think it's been running better. Runs super smooth and strong. By the way, it was hot enough to melt:
> 1. Runoff bottle
> 2. Floorboard
> 3. The black circle thingy on the engine :lol:
> ...


 
WOW


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

jctgumby said:


> WOW


That's what I said! 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

